# is she pregnant?



## aniitahhbell (Mar 19, 2013)

I have ayear old chihuahua. I left out of town and left her with my aunt who has a girl poddle and a mixed chihuahua male. When I came back for her I noticed there was something different. Her skin, before i left her, was pink and after I picked her up her skin turned dark brown. I thought it was just dirt, so i gave her a bath but it didnt work. why did her skin changed color? also, her vulva/vagina enlarged and turned dark brown. is she pregnant?


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Was she in heat?


----------



## aniitahhbell (Mar 19, 2013)

I don't even know, I've never seen her on her period


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

If you get her to the vet quickly enough you can get her spayed and there will be no puppies.


----------

